

Unearthed Baby Mammoth, best preserved specimen to date - DigitalBoB12
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/6284214.stm

======
amjith
This is a story from 2007. Why is this re-surfacing now?

------
tocomment
Will this have viable DNA?

------
Tim-Boss
The BBC back in the day! It looks so...retro now!

------
Jabbles
[2007]

